# Blumenau - Centro Histórico [+ Jaraguá do Sul]



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*BLUMENAU - SANTA CATARINA

Passeio pelo centro histórico de Blumenau, especialmente Rua XV de Novembro, num domingo de manhã. A rua se converte nesse período numa rua de lazer, com famílias caminhando, crianças brincando, ciclistas, etc...*

01
IMG_1884 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_1788 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_1789 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_1790 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_1791 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_1793 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_1794 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_1795 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_1796 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_1797 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_1798 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_1799 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_1801 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_1802 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_1803 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_1804 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_1805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_1807 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

019
IMG_1808 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_1809 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_1810 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_1811 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_1812 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_1813 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_1814 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

026
IMG_1816 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_1817 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_1819 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_1820 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_1821 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_1822 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

.32
IMG_1823 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_1824 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_1825 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_1827 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


36
IMG_1828 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_1829 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_1830 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_1831 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_1832 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_1833 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_1835 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_1836 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_1838 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_1839 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_1840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_1841 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_1842 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_1843 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_1844 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_1846 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_1847 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_1848 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_1850 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_1851 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_1852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_1853 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_1854 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_1855 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_1856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_1858 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_1859 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_1860 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_1862 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_1863 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_1864 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_1866 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_1868 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_1869 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_1871 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_1873 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_1875 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_1877 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_1878 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_1880 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_1881 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_1882 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_1883 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*JARAGUÁ DO SUL*

Jaraguá do Sul é uma cidade bastante rica e desenvolvida, mas não tem um grande núcleo que de de concentrar para fotografar. Fiz isso no Centro, mas ele é mais simples que o de Blumenau, sem tanto patrimônio histórico. Os bairros são muito bons, mas não os fotografei. Então vai como complemento pro thread de Blumenau.

01 Chiesetta Alpina
IMG_1885 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_1886 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_1887 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_1890 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 Morro da Boa Vista
IMG_1891 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_1892 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Centro
IMG_1893 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_1894 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_1895 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_1897 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_1898 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_1899 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_1900 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_1901 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_1902 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_1903 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_1904 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_1905 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_1906 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_1907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_1908 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_1909 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_1910 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_1911 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Orla ferroviária
IMG_1912 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_1913 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_1914 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_1915 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_1917 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_1919 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_1920 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_1922 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_1923 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_1924 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_1925 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_1926 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_1928 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_1929 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_1930 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_1933 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_1935 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_1937 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_1938 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_1939 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


46 Ruas de Jaraguá do Sul
IMG_1940 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47 Igreja no interior de Jaraguá do Sul
IMG_1941 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Heinrich_sc (Nov 25, 2011)

Belíssimo centro histórico de Blumenau...

Jaraguá do Sul é só sucesso


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Blumenau tem um centro histórico belíssimo e que foi muito bem retratado. Dispensa comentários.
Jaraguá do Sul tem um centro mais simples e com pouquíssimas construções antigas mas os bairros seguem um bom padrão, não destoam do centro. Sou suspeito de falar kkkkk
Parabéns Ice, mais um ótimo thread!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Meu primeiro thread depois que estourou a pandemia. Já perdi o jeito com a camera.

E também meu primeiro thread no formato novo do fórum, me bati pra conseguir fazer.

Obrigado Emy e Heinrich


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

São 2 cidades muito importantes de SC. 
Conheço ambas e sempre me surpreendo positivamente a cada visita.
A colonização alemã realmente faz a diferença,...
As fotos estão ótimas Ice, quem sabe, sabe !!!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado cara!


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Ah, ainda estou na torcida pelo thread de Ponta Grossa.
Curioso para ver como vc enxerga PG a nível da rua.
Garanto que será uma experiência bem marcante e diferente....
Grande abraço !!!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Fui duas vezes a Ponta Grossa, em 2018 e 2019, e nao pude fotografar pois estava chovendo. Mas a vontade foi grande, gosto demais daí.


----------



## Lucas_Adriano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amei as fotos.

Blumenau nunca deixa de me surpreender. O centro da cidade é a prova que da pra manter tanto o apelo popular quanto o turistico. O ccombo Alameda, Centro e Ponta Aguda é imbativel.

Jaragua tambem é muito especial pra mim. Eu vivia naquele Museu Municipal e na Biblioteca (a da estaçao e a antiga), tenho otimas recordaçoes. So nunca gostei daquele mobiliario urbano vermelho.

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado, Lucas!!


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, o dia também ajudou bastante. Blumenau de fato tem construções mais interessantes, não sei se Jaraguá demorou mais tempo a construir no seu centro...
Na rua XV de Blumenau, também é interessante notar como o aspecto do paver da pista de rolamento é bem melhor do que o paver das calçadas, ainda que provavelmente seja o mesmo material. Sinto falta - tanto em Blumenau quanto em Jaraguá - de uma padronização da volumetria das construções, deixando em alguns pontos empenas cegas à mostra e, inevitavelmente, em algum momento falta a manutenção adequada das mesmas. Em Jaraguá também dá pra notar que falta uma lei mais restritiva sobre a poluição visual dos letreiros...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Exato, Positron. A Rua XV tem um leito carroçável em bom estado de circulação, já as calçadas apresentam algum desnivelamento em alguns pontos. Mesmo assim a execução é infinitamente melhor que 90% dos pavers Brasil afora. 

Quanto as empenas, algumas já estao ficando mofadas. Uma pena numa cidade tao caprichada.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Ambas as cidades muito fotogênicas, cada uma com sua características, sobretudo muito limpas. Impressiona como Blumenau conseguiu preservar seu centro histórico da degradação, tão comum no BR, e mantém um centro impecável, a primavera é ótima para fotos, adoro esse verde novo das árvores, que é a única coisa que sinto falta em Jaraguá, mais arborização.
Excelente thread, gracias.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

O centro de Blumanau é lindo, coisa rara no Brasil. 

Quanto a Jaraguá é igualmente bonita, bem cuidade e prospéra.

Moraria fácil em qualquer uma das duas .

Parabéns pelo thread e pelas belas fotos, Ice!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Já fazia um tempinho sem thread do Ice por aqui, estava sentindo falta! 
Gostei do centro de Blumenau, fiquei impressionado como é bem cuidado e como está limpo!
Jaraguá tbm é bem legal!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexcnhs said:


> Ambas as cidades muito fotogênicas, cada uma com sua características, sobretudo muito limpas. Impressiona como Blumenau conseguiu preservar seu centro histórico da degradação, tão comum no BR, e mantém um centro impecável, a primavera é ótima para fotos, adoro esse verde novo das árvores, que é a única coisa que sinto falta em Jaraguá, mais arborização.
> Excelente thread, gracias.


Obrigado Alex. Blumenau já bate os 300.000 habitantes e possui ainda um Centro vivo e bem cuidado. É de se respeitar.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> O centro de Blumanau é lindo, coisa rara no Brasil.
> 
> Quanto a Jaraguá é igualmente bonita, bem cuidade e prospéra.
> 
> ...


Isso que nao mostrei a parte mais charmosa de Jaraguá do Sul, que sao seus bons bairros residenciais. Fiquei só no Centro pq já era tarde e tinha de voltar a Imbituba. 

Obrigado Ponta!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Já fazia um tempinho sem thread do Ice por aqui, estava sentindo falta!
> Gostei do centro de Blumenau, fiquei impressionado como é bem cuidado e como está limpo!
> Jaraguá tbm é bem legal!


Fazia mesmo, desde março não tinha thread meu aqui. Com a pandemia naturalmente viajei pouco hahaha

Obrigado Rekarte!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Normal, com a pandemia tbm parei de viajar


----------

